# How do you make lip balm



## evelovesowls (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm really confused share ur recipies with me


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Tienne (Oct 26, 2013)

I've made a basic lip balm with equal parts almond oil, cocoa butter and beeswax. It came out a little too soft to my liking, so I remelted it and added a little more beeswax. I flavoured it with orange essential oil. You could easily use avocado oil instead of almond oil, or even sunflower or olive oil and flavour it with whatever you fancy. I used yellow beeswax because the white wax looks a bit dull to me and the yellow colour goes well with the orange flavour. 

All summer I have been picking and drying rose petals, because I really want to try and make rose lip balm. It looks gorgeous! Here's the link;

http://thenerdyfarmwife.com/peppermint-rose-lip-balm

I've heard you can try infusing the soft oil with just a teensy bit of chili, too. That's supposed to draw blood to the lips and plump them up, but knowing me I'd probably overdo it and end up looking like a bad case of lip plastic surgery gone wrong. 

I am hoping the rose lip balm may give a bit of colour to the lips as well as moisturizing, because I made some rosewater this summer and the colour was so intense that it slightly stained my fingers. I was otherwise hoping to use the rosewater as a facial spritzer, but now I don't dare to, just in case my whole face ends up red or purple!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=3207
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35237
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=27518
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38130


----------



## freyacat (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Evelovesowls, welcome. What aspect are you confused about? Have you tried any recipes yet? What ingredients do you have available? Do you have any vegetable oils or beeswax? 

Lip balm is a great way to launch into making bath and body products as you don't need many ingredients. You can make little testers by trying different oils. Try a couple of the recipes that DeeAnna and Tienne suggested, or get back to us with what you have available or any specific questions and we can try and help with that.


----------



## lsg (Oct 30, 2013)

There are lots of recipes out there for lip balm.  Soap Queen Blog has several:

http://www.soapqueen.com/category/bath-and-body-tutorials/lip-products/


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2013)

Majestic Mountain Sage has some great guidlines for lipbalm too...www.thesage.com  There is plenty of information out there if you look for it.  You can search this website.  I just googled it when I started and found the Sage.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 30, 2013)

Tienne - man, I wish I'd seen that while my garden was still full of roses! Oh well, book marked for the spring!

Eve - you've probably seen those fancy lip balm tube holders on line. They are nice, but if you don't want to invest in one, get a soda flat or other shallow card board box and gouge holes in it with a knife to hold the tubes while you fill them and while they cool.

Another tip - I make my lip balm in a can. I like to use the ones that are about 14 ounces. Use a pair of pliers to bend a spout in the lip of the can for easier pouring. Since a lip balm tube is so small, you want a pretty narrow spout.


----------



## evelovesowls (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks u guy for the tips I'm only a teenager and have had an interest in making homemade products could you guys share and useful or easy recipies for beginners like me x


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## freyacat (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok Eve. I teach making beauty products for tweens/teens so I can help. With a lip balm you want to have a mixture of different types of oils and waxes to soften the lips and help prevent the lips from drying out. 
Try grabbing some vegetable/olive oil from the kitchen and put a little bit some on your lips. Your lips will feel softer. These oils are often found in lip balms and other beauty products.  BUT the oil rubs off really easily. So we put in harder ingredients like waxes as well to make the balm last longer. 

A great beginners recipe 
You'll need to buy some new plastic containers to put your balm in. Get some small containers that you can get your finger in easily. Please don't reuse any plastic containers.

2 tablespoons of olive oil
1 tablespoon of coconut oil
1 tablespoon of beeswax  

To Make:
Make sure your working area is very clean and there is no food in sight. You will be keeping your lip balm for a while and you don't want to get anything else like food in it. Please clean your hands before starting, tie your hair back and wear an apron as well as oil will stain your clothes. 

Set up a bain marie. See this webpage for instructions http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Double-Boiler-(Bain-Marie)
Heat your beeswax in the bain marie. When it melts add your coconut oil and olive oil. Give it a good stir. 

When everything is mixed well, carefully (its hot!) pour or spoon your lip balm into your containers. Let them set over night and test. People like different hardnesses for their balm. If yours is too hard for your liking add a teaspoon more of olive oil next time. If it is too soft, add some more beeswax.  

When you are happy with your recipe, you can branch out with different colours and flavours. Make sure you buy colours and flavours from cosmetic supply stores as they'll be safe to use on your mouth. Here is a list of different suppliers from around the world
http://www.venusianglow.com/2012/09/where-to-buy-ingredients-for-diy.html

BTW beeswax is very annoying to clean up. I use cloth rags to wipe my pots down before cleaning with water.


----------

